# Long Stranded Varigated Yarn



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Looking for yarn that has long strands of varigation for entrelac. I am new to entrelac and would rather not change colors until I get the hang of the process. Anyone have any suggestions as to the yarn manufacturers?
Am new to this site and LOVE it! Has so many helpful suggestions and ideas!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Red Heart Spirit has long color changes. It might be just what you need.. you will need to play with it to see how long to make your piece so the changes are in the right places... I personally would use 2 colors its not hard.. you drop one yarn and pick up the other, from what I under stand about enterlac you do it in rows so you would only be knitting with one color per row... enjoy playing around with this... thats how new designs come about


----------



## Kristine2001 (Dec 24, 2012)

I've made two afghans using Bernat Mosaic... 10 stitches per block. Worked out beautifully. Have fun, it's easy once you get the hang of it!


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

vananny said:


> Looking for yarn that has long strands of varigation for entrelac. I am new to entrelac and would rather not change colors until I get the hang of the process. Anyone have any suggestions as to the yarn manufacturers?
> Am new to this site and LOVE it! Has so many helpful suggestions and ideas!


Hi Vananny, I just did a sample of enterlac, just to learn the stitch, I think two colors is much easier, when your just learning. I just used red heart for my practice piece, and I'm using it to make a pillow top, Good Luck Ruth


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

vananny said:


> Looking for yarn that has long strands of varigation for entrelac. I am new to entrelac and would rather not change colors until I get the hang of the process. Anyone have any suggestions as to the yarn manufacturers?
> Am new to this site and LOVE it! Has so many helpful suggestions and ideas!


I don't like changing colors if I don't have to. I used Hobby Lobby's Danielle by Yarn Bee. You don't get the individual color squares, but it still looked good. I started making a scarf, and turned it into a tote that would get more use. From the picture you can see the variegation.


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

KathieBee: Your projects look great! Hope my projects turn out as nicely as yours!!
Thanks so much for the pictures and suggestions!!


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks to all who replied to my question! Really appreciate the help. 
This is an awesome site; have learned so much and enjoy checking it every day!!
Hope I can be of help to y'all sometime....


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello from New Zealand!


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Florida.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I've knitted entrelac a number of times and right now I am in the middle of another. I love the way regular variegated yarn comes out. That way its all about the directions of the stitching and not the colors. 
Try a small square and see if you like it.


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello from New Zealand.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Just so u can see what short variegated yarn looks like entrelaced


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome from upstate NY. You will just love KP is a great source of information for knitting. You will learn so much and every one is so nice and ready to help you out. You will be making new friends all the time. Enjoy!!!


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting your entrelac picture. I have made a few swatches with 2 different colors. Think I might try the variegated yarn next. Want to make a pillow top in entrelac. Wish me luck!!


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, I do love KP. Have already enjoyed seeing all the interesting projects that are being made and giving me good ideas of things to try. Only problem--not enough hours in the day.....


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi,
Noro makes beautiful variegated yarns. They are exquisite for use in entrelac. I warn you, entrelac can by addicitve!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London, England.


----------



## elizabert (May 25, 2014)

Love the look of it. How many skeins would I need for a scarf and what yarn is it, pls.


----------

